# railway jobs



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

hi all 

does anyone how easy/hard it would be to find work on the railways or trams? electrification sector, linesman

any info would be greatly appreciated

thanks karen


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sikofbrit said:


> hi all
> 
> does anyone how easy/hard it would be to find work on the railways or trams? electrification sector, linesman
> 
> ...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news and all that, but your chosen profession will not secure you a suitable immigration status to live and work in the US.


----------



## sikofbrit (Jul 10, 2008)

typical... thanks anyway


----------

